# Phoenix sound card pb11



## olddduck (Aug 19, 2011)

The sound card just started blowing the engine horn nothing else. the horn does not stop. Is it a dirty track or wheels, any help will be greatly appreciated Thanks Guy


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

Did it work in the first place? Are you using DCC or somether control system? 

Alan


----------

